# Candy Canes....



## lwalden (Dec 5, 2006)

My wife volunteered me to make a couple of candy cane signposts for the 4th grade play this week.... the only actual turning being the plugs on the plywood bases the the candy canes slip over to sit in place...and you'll have to use your superhero x-ray vision to see those..... Happy Holidays!!


----------



## JimGo (Dec 5, 2006)

I like hte use of the PVC...very clever!


----------



## bob393 (Dec 5, 2006)

Nice idea, PVC who would have thought.


----------



## BigRob777 (Dec 6, 2006)

Pretty cool.  It's making me hungry.[]
Rob


----------

